# How to clean pigeon feeders and drinkers



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi everyone 
I was wondering 
Can I make my own disinfectant 
To clean there feeders and drinkers 
And at the moment I am using bleach with water to
Clean it is this ok? 
Thanks wait to her replays.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bleach with water and let it soak...scrub it out and rinse well.. all done.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

i can use this info myself

Thanks


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

bleach wont harm them? i clean mine every time i water and feed with high pressure water but my stuff is still new since i havent even had my birds a week yet so im sure once it gets good use it wont be as easy nor will just water disinfect, good topic for us new guys!


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

*Hi*

Your right I am new to pigeons 
On this big scale and does anyone have 
A recipe for a good pigeon cleaner?
Thanks everyone for replying!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just be sure to clean them well first, then soak in the bleach water. Bleach won't disinfect dirty containers, so must be cleaned first. I have a metal galvanized feeder and don't want to use bleach in that, so I use a loft cleaner/disinfectant on that.


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

I use plastic troth feeders 
And every day I spay it with bleach 
And wash it ready for the next day.
Does anyone else do the ?


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Bleach will not hurt the bird unless they get too much obviously. Some people actually put small amounts of bleach in their birds drinking water, It helps keep down on the bacteria that can grow in the water. High pressures is better then nothing but it doesn't kill the bacteria. Use the bleach and water mix like you are doing, but scrub it well. if you are using plastic drinkers when you run your finger inside it should not feel slimy, if it makes a squeaky sound it is really clean. Hence (squeaky clean). I myself use Virkon S as a disinfectant and they also get some in their drinking water, but it is a little spendy, yet worth every penny in IMO.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh it is a great disinfectant. It just won't disinfect dirty containers. You need to clean the grime and dirt out first. Then it will kill the bacteria.


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

Yrh that's what I do 
First rins with water then 
Spry bleach and wash down


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

You are correct Jay3, I deleted my post not because I was incorrect about it being a disinfectant, I was hasty in replying to your comment and realized your point was not that it wasn't a good disinfectant, just not when trying to use it on a nasty green water container  

Apologies


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Oxyclean is also a good disinfectant and cleaner. It is commonly used as a no-rinse disinfectant for wine and beer bottles when home brewing. 1 tablespoon per gallon. I like it because I don't have to use rubber gloves when working with it and won't leave the characteristic clorine odor.

Jim


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

mikeyg said:


> Bleach will not hurt the bird unless they get too much obviously. Some people actually put small amounts of bleach in their birds drinking water, It helps keep down on the bacteria that can grow in the water. High pressures is better then nothing but it doesn't kill the bacteria. Use the bleach and water mix like you are doing, but scrub it well. if you are using plastic drinkers when you run your finger inside it should not feel slimy, if it makes a squeaky sound it is really clean. Hence (squeaky clean). I myself use Virkon S as a disinfectant and they also get some in their drinking water, but it is a little spendy, yet worth every penny in IMO.


I think the deliberate placing of bleach into the birds water containers for drinking is an insane practice - hopefully theres not too many people that do it .

I use bleach once a week to clean my containers and then they are completely rinsed out .......the use of ACV will help keep bacteria down


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree. It's an old way of doing things, and hopefully people have learned a lot more since then. ACV is good and a lot better for their systems.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

I dont agree either I was just making a point that is has and does still occur, even to this day, I used the term "actually" more in a saracastic way. There are many things people consider ludicris when it comes to how people raise there pigeons.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Somewhat to my point...

http://www.albertaclassic.com/chlorine.php


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

The article supports the idea of putting chlorine in drinking water, now as chlorine is a disinfectant that is added in our water in different proportions depending on rain and other factors, i think there is no problem in adding chlorine to the water but is bleach the same thing? i have read in different articles that people use bleach in water in their daily routine

Besides borax and ACV, i really want to know if this of any good to the birds


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Most people have town water that has Chlorine in it already, so I always thought the pigeon keepers putting bleach in their water were from rural areas using tank water, and just trying to emulate town water. You'd want to be very careful to mix the right proportion of bleach to water. Also, check the concentration of chlorine in the bleach, as `bleach' can have chlorine amounts anywhere from 1.5% to 45%

One advantage of using vinegar for disinfection around wet areas is it destroys harmful moulds, which bleach doesn't. So adding a bit of vinegar to the water and spraying it around from time to time is good for wet areas.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Hi Bella

Thats a good point, if chlorine is already added in tap water why there is a need of putting more to it, garlic, ACV and bleach... aren't we adding too much to their water

I give them simple water only once/twice a week


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Pijlover! I suppose it depends on how soiled the water gets. Mine bath in their water and soil it every day, so the vinegar/chlorine offers a little protection against the bacteria transmitted via droppings. I imagine some keepers have hundreds of birds and this is a more pressing issue. 

The garlic is supposed to repress worm infestations. But someone told me its toxic for birds, and haven't n't been able to confirm the truth of this. So I'm not using it....instead, I'm just worming with moxidectin every few months.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they are soiling their drinking water, then you need to use a different drinker. There are many that they can't soil, and they don't cost all that much. If you own birds, then they shoold be worth it.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Bella_F said:


> Hi Pijlover! I suppose it depends on how soiled the water gets. Mine bath in their water and soil it every day, so the vinegar/chlorine offers a little protection against the bacteria transmitted via droppings. I imagine some keepers have hundreds of birds and this is a more pressing issue.
> 
> The garlic is supposed to repress worm infestations. But someone told me its toxic for birds, and haven't n't been able to confirm the truth of this. So I'm not using it....instead, I'm just worming with moxidectin every few months.


I am giving it twice a week, they are doing just fine as far as i have noticed, most of the people here i know are continously using it and never mentioned any problems, but if there is something wrong with it in the long run please do let me know


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Pijlover,
The person who told me to stop using garlic in water is a wildlife carer I know in real life, she specialises in crows, not pigeons. She's 60 and has 30 years experience with caring for sick birds; she works as a Vet tech, and she does all the bird carer training in my state.

So I don't know what to think about her advice to stop using garlic. Everything else she taught me over the past 4 years has been correct, I have yet to fault any of her advice. So thats the only reason I'm not using garlic. 

To me, garlic seems like a nice natural thing to use, and its has immune system boosting properties for people. So I can't really understand what the problem is for birds. I'm just being wary because of this lady, who I respect. If you have no problems, then its probably ok!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow I was told that garlic is great for birds. But everything I am reading says that it is poisonous and toxic for birds. It will make them go into respiratory distress and die. Garlic is in the onion family and both are dangerous for birds. ??????????? Wow I was always told it was great for their immune system.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

We are really talking about something called moderation here. Yes Garlic fed everyday and at high levels is a bad thing, period. However, garlic given in moderation and with the proper dosing based on the birds weight, and ratio of garlic to water, it's a wonderful thing. I can research back 25 years and find articles about the wonders of garlic in animals of all types, again it goes back to understanding how much and when to feed it to get the best results. IMO


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

*Garlic (safe for birds in SMALL amounts) Large amounts can possibly cause Heinz-Body Hemolytic Anemia (rupture of the red blood cells)

http://www.avianweb.com/toxicfoods.html


----------



## SmplySooz (Oct 21, 2012)

I make a really effective and safe cleaner. I use a regular spray bottle and fill it about half and half with water and apple cider vinegar (the white vinegar is best for cleaning). Then to that I add 60 or so drops of Grapefruit Seed Extract. This is much safer than bleach and does about the same job. You can use this around the birds when you're cleaning and if they get a little on them, it's ok, won't burn or hurt them at all. Also (I tried this), some people add a drop or 2 of hydrogen Peroxide to the drinking water as it stops all bacteria and virus as well from building up in the bird's water supply (it's 3% solution, the kind you get at the drug store. There's a 30 or 35% homeopathic type also that is really strong - don't use that for your birds). I've found that tap water stays much fresher than bottled water and this may be due to the chlorine factor however, the chlorine burns off after about an hour. I've kept parrots for the last 12 years and best practice I've found is to change and scrub the cup used for the water supply on a daily basis. I've also noticed the pigeons will stand in the water bowl and usually will poop in it too so it has to be changed at least every 48 hrs if not daily. It's also important to scrub the container after you empty it and before you put in the fresh water.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I use AVC.It is easier on the birds & me. I don't like the smell of bleach & limit the amount of times I use it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeon supplies do sell cleaners and disinfectants that work well and don't have a strong smell.
It takes about 24 hours for the chlorine to leave chlorinated water.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is why I don't use much.I get my disinfectants & other supplies from the family owned bird farm where I bought my doves.The Magnoila Bird farm here in Ca has been in business for about 40 yrs & the same family operates it. It's a great place for most of what my doves need.


----------

